# Jamestown ICE



## drillbit (Oct 16, 2006)

Can somebody post up on the ice conditions around Jamestown area, if there is any ice there? Headed up in a few days but if it's locked up, I'd rather save the gas.... Thanks a bunch and good luck.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The ice this weekend was probably less then an 1/8 of an inch. Its not much but my dog had problems braking though in a few spots. Was down tward the southern part of the state and hit some ice in one spot over very little water that could hold my weight. Some areas that are shelterd, deep, or high in alkalinity are still open. Many stock ponds and such are open but your small pot holes that duckes like to use in a wind are all froze. Same thing goes when you get down by the Gackle area. Some of the bigger bodies of water had some ice on the edges. With the warm conditions on sunday some of it may have opened but for the small pots I'm saying they wont open again till spring...not unless we get a good run of 50 degrees and then a bit of wind to break it up.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

It is supposed to get down to 19 tonite - that is a serious freeze!


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

We arrived on Sunday the 8th and experienced the worst hunting ever in 5 years in North Dakota. Easily 75% of the potholes of 2 years ago are totally dry. What was left had about 30 yards of mud to the water. The biggest surprise was the fact that again 75% of the open land of two years ago was now posted. We checked the postings and found no hunting allowed. Ice was a small problem but actually hardened up the mud a little for us. Some snow on Wednesday and spit snow on Thursday. Birds were few and were very scattered. Saw a load of mallards in a field but of course it was posted with no hunting. We left on Friday and gave up the remaining two days we had up there. Of course I'll come back, but not until mother nature does her work and fills up many potholes. We plan to keep in touch with a frmer friend and judge water by what he tells us about his potholes. A real disappointing trip this time, but that is why it is called hunting not killing. Still had a good time and great people live there.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

octnov said:


> We arrived on Sunday the 8th and experienced the worst hunting ever in 5 years in North Dakota. Easily 75% of the potholes of 2 years ago are totally dry. What was left had about 30 yards of mud to the water. The biggest surprise was the fact that again 75% of the open land of two years ago was now posted. We checked the postings and found no hunting allowed. Ice was a small problem but actually hardened up the mud a little for us. Some snow on Wednesday and spit snow on Thursday. Birds were few and were very scattered. Saw a load of mallards in a field but of course it was posted with no hunting. We left on Friday and gave up the remaining two days we had up there. Of course I'll come back, but not until mother nature does her work and fills up many potholes. We plan to keep in touch with a frmer friend and judge water by what he tells us about his potholes. A real disappointing trip this time, but that is why it is called hunting not killing. Still had a good time and great people live there.


The water may return some day but the posted areas will still be awaiting your return...

ND is no longer the hunting paradise it once was for those without their own property...

NR's that come here and read the posts on Nodak must not be believing what the locals are trying to tell them...

Hopefully some more will read your post and take note.

Ryan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

R y a n said:


> octnov said:
> 
> 
> > We arrived on Sunday the 8th and experienced the worst hunting ever in 5 years in North Dakota. Easily 75% of the potholes of 2 years ago are totally dry. What was left had about 30 yards of mud to the water. The biggest surprise was the fact that again 75% of the open land of two years ago was now posted. We checked the postings and found no hunting allowed. Ice was a small problem but actually hardened up the mud a little for us. Some snow on Wednesday and spit snow on Thursday. Birds were few and were very scattered. Saw a load of mallards in a field but of course it was posted with no hunting. We left on Friday and gave up the remaining two days we had up there. Of course I'll come back, but not until mother nature does her work and fills up many potholes. We plan to keep in touch with a frmer friend and judge water by what he tells us about his potholes. A real disappointing trip this time, but that is why it is called hunting not killing. Still had a good time and great people live there.
> ...


Your'e right Ryan....I've seen posts on many sites with ND residents saying.....It is dry and be prepared to put on the miles....yet non-res. are still suprised when they get here.I guess seeing is believing


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just because something is posted guys...Doesn't mean you won't be allowed to hunt it...IF YOU TRY ASKING! I totally disagree...N.D. is still a hunting paradise. Tell me of a better place for opportunity and game??? Thing have changed...It's called the times...Make the best of it and remember it's a privilege to hunt private land...Not a right!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> Just because something is posted guys...Doesn't mean you won't be allowed to hunt it...IF YOU TRY ASKING! I totally disagree...N.D. is still a hunting paradise. Tell me of a better place for opportunity and game??? Thing have changed...It's called the times...Make the best of it and remember it's a privilege to hunt private land...Not a right!


I STRONGLY DISAGREE Rick. It is not a _paradise_ anymore. Sure the hunting is decent in many places. Sure you can still find access if you beg and plead your case to some farmer who doesn't know you. *But paradise?* Nope. You aren't going to pull that wool over my eyes.

Heck this may even still be the last great hope for traditional hunting, but it is NOTHING like it was even 7 years ago. Migratory birds are too mobile hour to hour and day to day to make asking permission a realistic response. You can't have permission for every potential waterfowl opportunity, and the chance to just see something fluid happening in front of you (birds working over a certain area, geese leaving the roost in the morning and flying over some tree strips etc) and just have the open unposted land to be able to quickly ditch your vehicle and move into position for some great shooting.

ASKING sounds like the easy obvious answer, and for species that are beholden to living on certain parcels of land that is the solution obviously. But for migratory species it isn't the solution.

The fact that areas are posted now that never used to be has drastically affected those random spur of the moment opportunities.... THAT is likely gone forever!

Guiding/Outfitting (and the resultant reciprocal effects) took care of that.

Ryan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I also disagree Rick....but you are right about making the best of it.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Begging and pleading...then you guys are doing something wrong. Tell me where it's better then guys?...For game and opportunity??? 
No, this isn't 1985 anymore...I remember having a hard time finding land that was posted back then when I was a kid. Now, everything is posting up, but I think that is because of times...People want to know who's hunting on their land...That doesn't mean less access. Our there more pay to hunt situations then the good ol' days...Yes, of course, but there is still plenty of opportunity. You have to do your homework and build your relationships. It goes with the territory. 
I still say comparativly speaking...N.D. is a hunting paradise!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just saying it certainly isn't what it used to be.But a lot better than anywhere else in the US.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That is not what Ryan is saying...I agree it's not like before...but then again...what does stay the same??? It's still pretty darn good and like many here...It's the only reason I have chosen to live here all but 2 years of my life!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I think the hardest thing about living in North Dakota is getting your 40 hour week in after a awesome weekend hunting. It's only monday and I'm going nuts,might have to split early a day this week to fuel the addiction.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Rick Acker said:


> Begging and pleading...then you guys are doing something wrong. Tell me where it's better then guys?...For game and opportunity???
> No, this isn't 1985 anymore...I remember having a hard time finding land that was posted back then when I was a kid. Now, everything is posting up, but I think that is because of times...People want to know who's hunting on their land...That doesn't mean less access. Our there more pay to hunt situations then the good ol' days...Yes, of course, but there is still plenty of opportunity. You have to do your homework and build your relationships. It goes with the territory.
> I still say comparativly speaking...N.D. is a hunting paradise!


You see Rick I'm not talking less access either. I have no issues asking permission or gaining access, as many back home know who I or my family are. We still have many connections.

I'm talking about the type of hunting now being done in ND. Not _*everyone*_ enjoys hunting decoys over 1 specific field as their tactic. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy a great field hunt as much as anyone else, however a person shouldn't be limited to being able to _only_ employ this tactic because of how the "posting issue" and increase in total posted acres has skyrocketed.

Let's face it, because of how everything is being posted, you now have to hunt an entirely different method than many used to....

For those of us who do not hunt decoys exclusively what has happened in North Dakota has been a nightmare. I'm extremely resentful of the increase in posting. The farmers almost had to start posting do to the extra pressure their open property received from new hunters moving into the area away from their former areas which were now newly locked up due to guides leasing them out. I do not blame the farmers whatsoever... I would have felt the need to do the same thing...

As I was saying... ND is no longer a paradise. To me a paradise is being able to hunt. To hunt means you seek out your quarry and hunt them where you find them. With mobile migratory waterfowl who skip from field to field, leaving the roost in different directions, and cold fronts moving birds temporarily into areas, this _implies_ being mobile and spontaneous. You used to be able to drive around the countryside and find birds in different ways, and decide upon finding them how you were going to work them. It wasn't very often you had to deal with a posted field. More likely you were looking to see whether you knew the farmer whose property they were on, and if it was later in the morning how much time you had until 1 PM.

I compare paradise hunting to that which you find in the mountains hunting elk. The elk are mobile. They may be over a few miles day over day. All you should need to worry about is how to approach them without spooking them. It is a true "hunt".

ND waterfowling used to be similar to that before the large influx of NR's, the increase in locked up acres due to guiding activities, and the increase in reciprocal posting from the other farmers seeing all the displaced hunters now over pressuring their property. It has all snowballed into the mess we have today.

Now it appears the only hunting you can do is to lock up a field with permission for yourself and your party. Unless you like decoy hunting, you are fast becoming obsolete in your methodology in ND...

And THAT is a sad thing to see....

Ryan


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Rick Acker said:


> That is not what Ryan is saying...I agree it's not like before...but then again...what does stay the same??? It's still pretty darn good and like many here...It's the only reason I have chosen to live here all but 2 years of my life!


I'm with ya Rick! I'm not sure how you can't be completely satisfied with the waterfowl hunting in NoDak. I'm a MN resident, and listen to everyone complain and complain about the waterfowl hunting here. I guess I just don't see it when I come home with my limit nearly every day I hunt. :huh:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I wish I would have been here 7 years ago if it was that much better.

Ryan is right, all the posted signs make it harder for jump shooters. I guess that doesn't bother me at all


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

goose0613 said:


> Rick Acker said:
> 
> 
> > That is not what Ryan is saying...I agree it's not like before...but then again...what does stay the same??? It's still pretty darn good and like many here...It's the only reason I have chosen to live here all but 2 years of my life!
> ...


Rick was trying to say it is still paradise. Paradise is a high standard. You simply getting a limit doesn't equate with paradise. Read my earlier response to understand the perspective I'm trying to point out. I'm not surprised you don't understand me. It is likely you have an entirely different frame of reference for your hunting experience. If you didn't know what it used to be like or if you have never hunted the way I described earlier it can't be expected you would understand my point of view...

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> I wish I would have been here 7 years ago if it was that much better.
> 
> Ryan is right, all the posted signs make it harder for jump shooters. I guess that doesn't bother me at all


I'm not talking jump shooting (although that has been affected too...)

I'm talking about pass shooting, sneaks, and ambushing birds as they approach a feeding field downwind on some random section line just out of earshot of the birds. You can no longer do that like you could in the frequency of days gone by...

Ryan


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Ryan,

You were actually the first person to use the word "paradise"...All I'm saying is comparativly speaking...This is as good as it gets! I no longer enjoy jump shooting sloughs or jumpin' fields, so posted signs don't bother me as much.
It seems pretty simple to me...You scout at night or morning...Find out where the birds are going and get permission from the landowner. Now don't get me wrong, it's not always that easy, but it is what it is...Like you said...the increase in pressure has led to more posted signs. I do understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Rick was trying to say it is still paradise. Paradise is a high standard. You simply getting a limit doesn't equate with paradise. Read my earlier response to understand the perspective I'm trying to point out. I'm not surprised you don't understand me. It is likely you have an entirely different frame of reference for your hunting experience. If you didn't know what it used to be like or if you have never hunted the way I described earlier it can't be expected you would understand my point of view...
> 
> Ryan


I'm guessing you're a 'glass is half empty' kind of guy.

I agree that one person's daily limit doesn't mean we are experiencing 'paradise.' However, from what I've seen in my years of hunting NoDak and Minnesota, I'd say we have a KILLER goose population and also a great duck population if you look hard enough. I think if we were to talk in person, instead of on a forum, we'd probably see each other's point of view a little clearer. I don't think you can possibly make statements about my frame of reference for my hunting experience, however. You don't have a clue who I am -- or any idea of how experienced of a hunter I am. It's actually pretty dissapointing coming from such a veteran of this site. :eyeroll:

Shouldn't we get back to the topic?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

goose0613 said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > Rick was trying to say it is still paradise. Paradise is a high standard. You simply getting a limit doesn't equate with paradise. Read my earlier response to understand the perspective I'm trying to point out. I'm not surprised you don't understand me. It is likely you have an entirely different frame of reference for your hunting experience. If you didn't know what it used to be like or if you have never hunted the way I described earlier it can't be expected you would understand my point of view...
> ...


Nope not at all... I'm a glass full guy... thanks for the shot though

My reply to you was not meant to be attacking you ... rather it was an attempt to explain why we were coming from different perspectives. Since you did not offer any insight into your hunting acumen, I could only guess about your thoughts based on what you provided above. If you had hunted in the manner I had you would have indicated so in your earlier posts. You did not. Therefore the intent of my reply.

If you were so interested in keeping this thread on topic you would have PM'd me that response. But it appears you'd rather take a shot at me.

I'll take this offline and communicate more via PM's if you'd wish.

I've said my piece here.

Ryan


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

R y a n said:


> Since you did not offer any insight into your hunting acumen, I could only guess about your thoughts based on what you provided above. If you had hunted in the manner I had you would have indicated so in your earlier posts. You did not. Therefore the intent of my reply.
> 
> Ryan


This is what I meant about the forums vs. in person discussion. Just because someone doesn't type it -- doesn't mean you should go ahead and assume. From what I read, all you did was come across as arrogant.

Yeah - PM me if you want.


----------



## octnov (Aug 21, 2004)

Man, I just stated in my post that we had a disappointing trip and it wasn't as good as it has been in the past. Sorry that the post caused friction for some. Fact----the birds were scattered always will be when potholes are so dry---- Fact--- it was not as good as in the past ----- Fact----it is really dry----- fact----- many more areas posted than just two years ago, but also a Fact---- if a person hunts hard, asks land owners and is good the the farmers as we are, you will still have land to hunt. ND is the greatest duck and goose hunting area in North America in the opinion of this poor old hunting fool. Despite the BAD year we had, I have confidence that it will be better and plan on many return trips. The people we talked to in the community we stayed in and the farmers were very happy we NR's were there, between the two of us we probably put $500 to $600 or more into a small community while we were there and no one complained including us. As I said, that's why it is called hunting not killing!!!! Octnov


----------

